# New Member: MY12 Holden Cruze SRi ZRT



## kon.akca (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi All,Just bought a MY12 Series2 Holden Cruz SRi ZRT Pack in "Perfect Blue".









20" G2 Wheels, Lowering Kit & 3M Tints are the extras I believe.
Also one thing I noticed at the dealer was that none of the other SRi's had leather trim with cloth insert where as mine does (?)

Just wondering if any one knows where I can find bolt on mods or even info on how to start getting some more power! i.e. boost controller etc.

Cheers,
Kon


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

wow, that thang is beautiful!!!!


----------



## kon.akca (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks mate


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

That's nice! I really like that color and those wheels are sweet!

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Sweet car! The steering wheel is on the wrong side(for America)!! LOL Where do you get wheels like that?


----------



## kon.akca (Feb 15, 2012)

The wheels were part of the ZRT pack but I've found them online @ Holden, Ford Wheels & Tyres | Nuts & Spacers | Sydney & Online

The colour is "Perfect Blue" and its a tribute colour to Peter Brock. A Holden Racing Legend.

And yes, we spell it "colour" not "color" lol
Not to mention the steering wheel in on the right side... as in not the wrong side...


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

kon.akca said:


> Hi All,Just bought a MY12 Series2 Holden Cruz SRi ZRT Pack in "Perfect Blue".
> 
> View attachment 3664
> 
> ...


Great looking Cruze, but I'm willing to bet some serious money that you go through a number of blow outs within the first year. Those tires are way to low profile.

And what's up with the steering wheel on the right side...LOL


----------



## Way2blaK (Jan 18, 2012)

Camcruse said:


> Great looking Cruze, but I'm willing to bet some serious money that you go through a number of blow outs within the first year. Those tires are way to low profile.
> 
> And what's up with the steering wheel on the right side...LOL



lolz ummm its ment to be on the right side


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

I've always wanted to import the Holden Cruze SRI front bumper and grill.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow love the blue... Holy crap BRB moving there.



perlionex said:


> I've always wanted to import the Holden Cruze SRI front bumper and grill.


The grill is on ebay lol. Do not know about the bumper.


----------



## dragnframe (May 27, 2011)

Is this who you bought the car from and then photoshopped a license plate on.
Images Photo Gallery


----------



## kon.akca (Feb 15, 2012)

haha thats the one
heres a real photo since bringing it home...








i've since not bothered with mods etc. as i'll probably be trading in next year before i get close to the 50k km mark so wont waste my hard earned.
Attention has been turned to the barina parked behind the cruze as it'll probably be with me a lot longer and its the daily driver (mine) while cruze is for family purposes (wife & kids)...

Problem is NO ONE MAKES ANY BITS FOR THE TM BARINA YET!!!


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

I want your CRUZE Kon. that is awesome. looks way better than the american cruze... I would move to Australia to have that car. (been there once and loved it). But maybe i'll just import one. or at least wish of importing.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

All _________ cars look better then their us counter parts. 

Take most Japanese cars. What's funny is when they're American makes like the Cruze. I saw a focus in China that looked 100 times better then the one here. And if my mind serves me well, I think it was all wheel drive.

This is probably the sexiest one I've seen so far. It's amazing how rims magnify the look of the Cruze. I'm starting to think rims will be moving up in the priority list.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I love this car! So classy....and the SRI-V package.....is for sure worth it. RS in North America is alright, nothing crazy i'd say!


----------

